# Fort Lauderdale guide in March



## TheBetterOffer (Jul 8, 2021)

I'll be in Fort Lauderdale in March or April and would love guide suggestions. I love fly, but will also fish spinning gear if the conditions require it. Also, I don't have a problem traveling a hour to get to a good spot (Biscayne Bay?) Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## ReelBoi (Dec 17, 2020)

Go out with the Lunkerdog!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Capt. Bob LeMay

Capt. Alonzo Sotilla


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Second for Alonzo Satillo 954-684-2705. Fly fished Biscayne for my first time with him a few months ago. We had shots at bones on fly, caught one on spin and had a shot at three permit on fly. Fun rides at 50mph in his Chittum as well. First time in Biscayne- was kinda weird casting at bonefish while five 30+ foot center consoles were hanging out straight blasting reggaeton music next to the flat, guess that's Miami for ya


----------



## BorskiSlider (Jan 25, 2021)

Lived in Miami for 3 years. Carl Ball is a very solid option. He’s a nice guy and has been fishing the bay for a long long time. Listen to him on the Andy mill podcast and see if it’s a good fit.


----------

